# Funny stomach. any ideas?



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to ask if anyone had any ideas on what might be causing this.

Recently after everything I eat, I get stomach ache, and a lot of gas. I also get to the point where I feel pretty sick/dizzy/shaky and get the feeling of heartburn or acid reflux no matter what I eat (Ive got stomach ache now after chicken, rice & salad) Ive also got no energy whatsoever and feel tired all the time.

My diet is pretty spot on, bar the occasional cheat meal. I also avoid milk as well so I know its not anything to do with lactose or whatever. Has anyone had anything, or got anything similar? Just seems to have kicked in over the past couple of week, but its starting to get on my tits if im honest lol

Cheers


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

Had it last 3 days, horrible gas and stomach pains, and bloat.

Its gone today.

Weird.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

NickR24 said:


> Had it last 3 days, horrible gas and stomach pains, and bloat.
> 
> Its gone today.
> 
> Weird.


you reckon it could be a bug?

im just forcing food down at the minute so I don't lose a sh1t load of weight, but im struggling to keep eating if im honest


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

no idea mate, I put mine down to using creatine again for the first time in ages,plus I think I had been consuming far too much fibre.

But yeah, ok now so god knows.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well if it is a stomach bug or something like diahorea, eating lots will only add to the problem. It's like fueling a fire.

Try reduce the amount for a few days and see if it stops aching. Then you can always up it back to normal.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I've had them systoms for years been told it can be a few things

Lack of fluids

Frizzy drinks

Ibs

Stress

Medication etc

Tbh the docs contradict there selfs but hope u get sorted


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

NickR24 said:


> no idea mate, I put mine down to using creatine again for the first time in ages,plus I think I had been consuming far too much fibre.
> 
> But yeah, ok now so god knows.


no probs mate

think ill just ride it out, see what happens lol


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

mark44 said:


> Well if it is a stomach bug or something like diahorea, eating lots will only add to the problem. It's like fueling a fire.
> 
> Try reduce the amount for a few days and see if it stops aching. Then you can always up it back to normal.


Well to be honest mate, I aint eating as much as I normally would anyway, even small meals seem to kick it off. I'll give it a shot though


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

andymc88 said:


> I've had them systoms for years been told it can be a few things
> 
> Lack of fluids
> 
> ...


Yeh its one of the reasons i got sick of going to the docs myself, I'll just ride it out. If its serious I'll soon find out lol

Now you say it though I had just finished a cycle of accutane a few week back, so maybe its related


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

what are your stress levels like and how quickly do you eat?


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

t4tremendous said:


> what are your stress levels like and how quickly do you eat?


stress levels seem fine pal, and I don't think i eat that fast ????


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

i drink bottle after bottle of gaviscon especially after eating when i'm stressed, i've got IBS anyway but my stomach can burn like f*ck after a meal if the acid's built up in it and it can become a vicious circle where you start to eat les because the harder it is to put food in your stomach which makes your stomach shrink which in turn makes you feel sick when you try to eat anything of a decent size.

one of my mate's suffers terrible bloating, indegestion and burning after every meal but he stuffs his food down riculously quickly, he's identified that's the cause as well because when he takes his time and eats slow he's fine, he just doesn't notice he's doing it.

doesn't sound like it's either of those things with you though mate, especially as the onset of it has been pretty sudden and with it the lack of energy you're experiencing, nip off to your GP's mate and get a blood test done, probably a mild bug or virus


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

do you have enough fibre in your diet mate? i had something similar and was just shi*ting water out and massive stomach cramps,i couldnt stomach shakes...


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

t4tremendous said:


> i drink bottle after bottle of gaviscon especially after eating when i'm stressed, i've got IBS anyway but my stomach can burn like f*ck after a meal if the acid's built up in it and it can become a vicious circle where you start to eat les because the harder it is to put food in your stomach which makes your stomach shrink which in turn makes you feel sick when you try to eat anything of a decent size.
> 
> one of my mate's suffers terrible bloating, indegestion and burning after every meal but he stuffs his food down riculously quickly, he's identified that's the cause as well because when he takes his time and eats slow he's fine, he just doesn't notice he's doing it.
> 
> doesn't sound like it's either of those things with you though mate, especially as the onset of it has been pretty sudden and with it the lack of energy you're experiencing, nip off to your GP's mate and get a blood test done, probably a mild bug or virus


Cheers pal, I managed to get an appointment with the doc so hopefully he'll give me a blood test or something like you say.



xkrdan said:


> do you have enough fibre in your diet mate? i had something similar and was just shi*ting water out and massive stomach cramps,i couldnt stomach shakes...


Yeh mate I eat quite a lot of fibre, so I don't think its that :confused1:

To be honest it'll probs be something like me being a fat get and over eating  Cheers for the replies everyone, appreciate it :thumb:


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yep accutane is wat has fu*ked me up like but I was on a trial high dose sure it was 320mg twice a day or 380twice a day


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

sounds like Colonic Irrigation for you m8:w00t:


----------

